# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Все, что ''должен'' мужчина глазами женщин

## Irina

*Все, что ''должен'' мужчина глазами женщин*

 1. Мужчина должен перестать смотреть на каждую женщину как на сексуальный объект.  

 2. Мужчина должен интересоваться содержимым мозгов женщины, ее увлечений, желаний.

 3. Пусть мужчины перестанут превозносить себя над женщинами, выделять свой род как превалирующий.

 4. Мужчина должен сам уметь готовить, стирать, убирать - хотя бы за собой.

 5. Мужчина не должен себя считать умнее женщины.

 6. Мужчина не должен заниматься любовью с девушкой, если он не уверен в своих серьезных намерениях по отношению к ней.

 7. Мужчина должен извиниться перед девушкой, если почувствует, что обидел её.

 8. Мужчина никогда в жизни не должен оставлять девушку одну на улице ночью, а должен её провести домой, до двери.

  9. Мужчина должен советоваться со своей возлюбленной и говорить всегда правду.

 10. Мужчина не должен быть как все мужчины... он не должен курить, выражаться нецензурными словами... и к тому же выпивать...

 11. Мужчина должен уметь решать, умно решать... а не говорить «реши ты за меня»… или мужчина и женщина вместе должны все решать проблемы, которые могут возникать... не перебрасывать друг на друга.

 12. Мужчина должен быть мужчиной, а не тряпкой.

 13. Мужчина должен уметь постоять за себя и за свою половинку.

 14. Мужчина должен быть опрятным и приятным.

 15. Мужчина должен говорить умные слова, а не бесполезности, и быть интересным.

 16. Мужчина должен постоянно заинтересовывать свою девушку, а не воспринимать ее как покоренную вершину или прочитанную книгу.

 17. Мужчина не должен бросать девушку, если так случилось, что общие темы исчерпались. Найдите их.

 18. Мужчина должен беспокоиться о средствах предохранения.

 19. Все должно быть вместе и пожеланию... девушка хочет она стирает мужчине, не хочет - не стирает, она не рабыня, у каждого есть ЖИЗНЬ.

 20. Мужчина должен за собой следить, а не ходить в 20 лет с пивным брюхом!

 21. Мужчина должен бриться два раза в день.

 22. Он должен чётко говорить о том, чего именно хочет от своей девушки.

 23. Мужчина не должен быть болтливым.

 24. Мужчина должен быть внимательным, но не навязчивым.

 25. Мужчина должен быть с хорошим чувством юмора, но не комиком.

 26. Мужчина должен быть мудрым, но не скучным.

 27. Мужчина должен уметь говорить и любить молчать.

 28. Мужчина должен уметь слушать.

 29. Мужчина должен отвечать за свои слова и поступки.

 30. Мужчина обязан пройти букетно-конфетный этап знакомства.

 31. Мужчина не должен быть меркантильным, он также должен соизмерять свои возможности со своими запросами.

 32. Мужчина не должен обижаться, если у женщины успешней идут дела на работе, чем у него самого.

 33. Мужчина должен принимать активное участие в воспитании детей и домашних заботах. Потому как женщина она же не лошадь.

 34. Мужчина должен считаться с желаниями женщины, а не ставить свои как приоритетные.

 35. Мужчина не должен считать себя ПУПОМ земли.

 36. Мужчина должен принимать женщину такой, какая она есть, а не пытаться переделать ее «под себя».

 37. После секса мужчина обязан позвонить девушке и сказать что-то хорошее, если не хочет даже продолжения отношений. Можно просто поговорить спокойно на эту тему, чтоб ни у кого не было никаких иллюзий.

 38. Мужчина должен быть предельно откровенным в отношениях с женщиной. Если его чувства охладели к ней, и он захочет оборвать отношения – то нужно так прямо и сказать, а не просто перестать звонить, приходить и т.д.

 39. Мужчина должен быть готовым к тому, что женщина может весьма неспокойно отреагировать, если он попытается сделать то, о чем пишется в пункте 38 лучше ему переселиться на другую планету или бросить эту затею.

 40. Мужчина должен понимать, когда женщина говорит, что не хочет сейчас заниматься сексом.

 41. Мужчина не должен упрекать женщину в том, что он тратит на нее свои денежные средства.Не хочешь тратить - живи вообще сам!

 42. Мужчина не должен упрекать женщину, когда она честно признается, что разлюбила его и полюбила другого.
 43. Мужчина должен, в конце концов, понять, что ЖЕНЩИНА тоже ЧЕЛОВЕК.

Автор: Читательницы TerraWoman.com

----------


## multiarc

1. -- +0.Это невозможно от природы. Можно только не показывать, можно не думать, но не думать совсем, не воспринимать совсем невозможно.

2. -- +1.Если они есть.

3. -- +1.Аналогичное в ответ). Но видимо мы так и будем прятаться по углам и смотреть друг на друга изучающе, как будто мы с разных планет.

4. -- +1.Только ли уметь?

5. -- +1.Когда очевидно обратное, это очень трудно. Но вполне реально. Согласен.

6. -- +1. Но хочет ли она серьёзных намерений? Не всё так просто =\.

7. -- +-0. По-моему это вообще не в тему. Каждый уважающий себя человек должен так делать. Независимо от пола, отношений и т.п.

8. -- +1.

9. -- +0,5. Говорить всегда правду... порой лучше подождать и сказать потом, а некоторые вещи наоборот сказать чуть раньше. И вообще всё сугубо индивидуально. Кто-то хотел бы знать всё, а кто-то нет. Тем более если бы это разрушило всё что есть. А если человек например просто ну не может простить некоторые вещи. Что тогда? Ну вот вам и получается всегда правду... А не скажи ты, забудь сам, не услышишь много чего в ответ и вполне может быть так, что вы проживёте всю оставшуюся жизнь долго и счастливо, не смотря на чего-то там. А скажи... и всему конец.

10. -- +0.У всех бывают свои недостатки. А ругаться матом это канешн не очень красиво. Есть много других замечательных слов, для выражения своих эмоций . Не курить, не пить, может быть ещё и детей не делать ? ))). В общем это было бы идеально : не пить совсем, не курить. Но таких людей очень мало. На всех не хватит. Остаётся либо смириться (женской половине, нам то чего )) ). Либо пытаться капать на мозг. Что при неправильных дозах может вызывать необратимые последствия.

11. -- +1. Заметьте, что при всём при этом, женьщина тоже хочет учавствовать во всём, а с другой стороны она опять хочет, чтобы решение принял тот, кто его может принять лучше. Эх... Интересно вы сами себя понимаете ?)).

12. -- +1. Тряпками пол вытирают.

13. -- +0. Ни о чём. Утверждение выше.

14. -- +0. Ни о чём. Каждый уважающий себя... траляля. В общем вы и так поняли.

15. -- +100500(стопицот)! Что есть палемика и холивар, а что есть истина, рассуждение конечно интересное... Если бы было всё так как вы хотите... Если бы да кабы... Мир был бы совсем другой....

16. -- +1. Но порой это трудно, когда она сама начинает себя такой считать. И делает всё наперекор.

17. -- -1. Бросать девушку, если исчерпались темы для разговора? Это реально? кто такая неудачница??

18. -- +1.

19. -- -1. Опять слова неудачниц, попавших на козлиную удочку. У нормальных людей это не обсуждается, это само собой разумеющееся.

20. -- +0. Это уже было .

21. -- -1. Тогда вместо щетины будет ужасная кожа. Нет уж... спасибо.

22. -- -1. Это как ? Как робот чтоли? нет уж, увольте.

23. -- +0. Всё очень индивидуально.

24. -- +0. Всё одно и тоже... уже не интересно.

25. -- ........

26. -- ........

27. -- ........

28. -- +1.

29. -- +1.

30. -- +1. Гкхм.

31. -- +1. Каждый уважающий себя... тряляля... всё одно и тоже...........

32. -- +1. Да он должен убиться о стену и делать всё, чтобы не быть в глазах женьщины тряпкой.

33. -- +1. Но реальноть, как правило, говорит о невозможности сего.

34. -- +0. Уже было...

35. -- ........

36. -- +1.

37. -- +0,5. Таких ситуаций вообще лучше избегать. Типа сначала тряляля... а потом вот так. Хотя такие случаи действительно бывают. И надо просто оставаться человеком.

38. -- +0,5. Но не стоит так спешить, дорогие мои. Мужчины тоже не так просты и прямолинейны.

39. -- +0. Если быть готовым ко всему. Это даже не интересно. Вообще очередной пункт неудачницы.

40. -- +100500.  Рассмешило. Хотя простите, да, так и должно быть. До чего скурпулёзная "инструкция" для мужчин .

41. -- -1. А вот это, дорогие мои, уже алчность. Надо? -- да пожалст. А если в доме нету похавать, ну уж простите.

42. -- +1. Упрёки это уже проблемы психической зрелости мужчины. Но если вы действительно о любви, то уж увольте, разлюбить -- нельзя. Может разонравится... Если нравился. Могут быть какие-то другие проблемы. А любить это вам не поле перейти.

43. -- +2. Да порой это очень тяжело. Выглядят странно, тело вообще какое-то не такое, всё в них удивительно и прекрасно.

Боже мой, кто это составлял? ) откровенно : пожалуйста, не пишите больше чуши))), так много писать было.

----------

